# Boot option priorities and Hard drive BBS priorities



## Tibor Hazafi (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi all,

In my Mobo's BIOS there are two options under the Boot menu: Boot option priorities and Hard drive BBS priorities. What is the difference between them. The first option contains all the available bootable devices (hard drive, flash drive, DVD ROM, etc.) and the second contains only the hard drives. So what is the point of the latter?
Anyway, I have set the first device to my SSD in both options, and leave all the others at Disabled. Is it okay?
Thank you,

hazazs


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 14, 2019)

You can have multiple removable media as boot options in one go (ie. check floppy, check CD/DVD, check USB and if nothing is found - go hard drive), but only one hard drive.
Second list (hard drive only list), let's you pick the default hard drive to boot from (and shows what is available).
Of course it also allows you to pick Windows Boot Manager, if you have Windows on GPT style drive.


----------



## SOlidwire (Feb 16, 2020)

If I understand correctly. You can have different os on each and choose the flavor of the day?


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 16, 2020)

SOlidwire said:


> If I understand correctly. You can have different os on each and choose the flavor of the day?



Yes that's right, you can choose different OS by setting the appropriate HDD to the first boot device. Other possibility to achieve this is using a bootmanager like Grub.


----------

